# Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...



## Dok (8. August 2007)

Hier kann kommentiert werden....


----------



## FelixSch (9. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Wenn ihr das AB bewerten wollt:
Es gibt 5 Punkte zu vergeben (von mies bis sehr gut) und eine Krone für königlich! Ich habe die Krone benutzt!

Derzeit rangiert das AB auf Platz 20 der 300 beliebtesten Webseiten (zumindest auf beliebtesteWebseiten.de)


----------



## Mendener (9. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Von mir auch ne Krone :m  ... jetzt schon 10.


----------



## kulti007 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das AB bewerten wollt:
> Es gibt 5 Punkte zu vergeben (von mies bis sehr gut) und eine Krone für königlich! Ich habe die Krone benutzt!
> 
> Derzeit rangiert das AB auf Platz 20 der 300 beliebtesten Webseiten (zumindest auf beliebtesteWebseiten.de)



ich habe auch ne krone verteilt #6


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Ich schließe mich dem an und habe dem AB auch eine Krone gegeben...im Moment stehen wir auf Platz 9... mal schaun ob die Führung möglich ist...und ich denke schon das es was Positives fürs Board ist, denn es sind dort ja schließlich auch mehrere Seiten übers Angeln vertreten...


----------



## esox_105 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... ich glaube, daß man jeden Tag einmal voten kann ... |kopfkrat


----------



## BallerNacken (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, daß man jeden Tag einmal voten kann ... |kopfkrat



ja kann man...und wenn viele von hier voten, müssten wa das auch schaffen. zumindest unter die Top3...sind ja nicht gerade mit wenigen hier vertreten!! :m


----------



## esox_105 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, daß man jeden Tag einmal voten kann ... |kopfkrat


 


BallerNacken schrieb:


> ja kann man...und wenn viele von hier voten, müssten wa das auch schaffen. zumindest unter die Top3...sind ja nicht gerade mit wenigen hier vertreten!! :m


 

... na dann mal los und Gas gegeben ... :q :vik:


----------



## fette beute (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

wo wie was ....#c voten....wo |kopfkrat;+;+;+


----------



## esox_105 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



fette beute schrieb:


> wo wie was ....#c voten....wo |kopfkrat;+;+;+


 

... na hier ... einfach auf die Krone beim AB klicken ... :m


----------



## fette beute (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

:vik::vik:aaahhh jetzt ja.... dank dir...natürlich voll aufe krone getippt:vik::vik:


----------



## Patrick S. (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Ich bin mir fast sicher das wir es an die Spitze schaffen werden...aber es geht nicht nach Art der Benotung sondern wohl eher um die Anzahl...aber egal, auch das schaffen wir...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

und auch von mir eine krone somit sind wir auf platz 9 #6

greez
andy


----------



## Mendener (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... und wieder ne Krone ... Platz 8 :vik:


----------



## esox_105 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... und wieder gevotet ... :m


----------



## Piotr84 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Krone!


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Moin Moin,


Piotr84 schrieb:


> Krone!


dito :vik::vik:|supergri:vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

natürlich ne Krone...


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Jepp - und wieder eine mehr :m


----------



## Andreas 25 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Sagt mal hat das Krönen denn eigentlich einen Sinn?
Ich habe das Ab jetzt den dritten Tag in Folge zum König geschlagen, aber nach den Punkten geht es doch garnicht, sondern es sind doch die "Votes" entscheidend, wie werden die denn gezählt und hat das Bewerten überhaupt einen Sinn?


----------



## Mendener (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

und noch eine ...


----------



## FelixSch (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Also, wollen wir mal darstellen, wie beliebtesteWebseite.de funktionökelt.
Der Platz, der auf der "Hall of Fame"-Liste vergeben wird, der ergibt sich aus den "Votes" die nichts anderes sind als Hits. Wenn jemand das AB besucht, dann löst er einen Hit aus, der wird auf BelWebS.de registiert und somit das AB im Ranking geführt.
Die Bewertungen die wir dann abgeben, zeigen dem geschätzeten nutzer von BelWebS.de an, wie gut die Seite (also in dem Fall das AB) ankommt.
Also, um den Platz zu halten (derzeit die 8) brauchen wir an unsesem Verhalten nichts zu ändern sondern nur fleißig weiter im AB zu bleiben. Na klar kan es nicht schade, hin und wieder ein Krönchen zu hinterlassen.

Ich Zitiere:
"Jeder Besuch einer teilnehmenden Webseite wird bei beliebtesteWebseite.de registriert. 
Dieser Besuch löst automatisch ein Vote bei beliebtesteWebseite.de aus [...]. 
Zusätzlich benoten und kommentieren unsere Benutzer die teilnehmenden Webseiten. 

Daraus resultiert das Ranking in der "Hall of Fame". "


----------



## Big Man (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Na da hab ich nochmal ne Krone nachgelegt#6


----------



## esox_105 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... und noch mal auf die Krone geklickt ... :q


----------



## Stonie (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

..eine weitere Krone von mir...:vik:


----------



## bacalo (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Das ist doch die Krönung, 

macht mal nur so weiter#6#6#6#6


----------



## Karsten01 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Nö,nö,nö Jungs,
von mir keine Krone.
Grund:Board viiiiel zu instabil,wenns gegen die Angelgegner geht(Peta und Konsorten)!
Ist nett hier zu sein und mal nen Blabla abzulassen,aber das wars dann auch schon.
Gruß an Euch |wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> Nö,nö,nö Jungs,
> von mir keine Krone.
> Grund:Board viiiiel zu instabil,wenns gegen die Angelgegner geht(Peta und Konsorten)!
> Ist nett hier zu sein und mal nen Blabla abzulassen,aber das wars dann auch schon.
> Gruß an Euch |wavey:



Wir können ja demnächst ne Angelarmee aufstellen...und dann besorgen wir es den _Gegnern_ mal richtig!!! |kopfkrat


Weiterhin viel Spaß beim blabla


----------



## Mendener (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... ne Krone ... und Platz 7 :m


----------



## FelixSch (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Also, erstmal habe ich ein Krone nachgelegt.
Derzeit sind wir auf Platz sieben. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, das der ganze Spass Woche für Woche neu startet. Was nicht so schlimm ist sondern eher ganz gut, aber dadurch kommen wir leider nie auf derart hohe Votes wie ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

http://www.beliebtestewebseite.de/blog/index.php?PHPSESSID=dj16gesjkff40607pkqemnbq10


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

von mir natürlich auch eine krone was sonst.


----------



## FelixSch (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Woop woop!
Das AB beamt sich mal locker auf Platz 5 und hat mit Ausnahme vom aktuellen Spitzenreiter german-bash die meisten Stimmen. In der Anzahl der Stimmen (natürlich ausschließlich Kronen, das ist ja klar, oder?) machen wir alle anderen platt, okay?
Ich habe heute schon meine Krone hinterlassen.


----------



## Justhon (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Krone


----------



## Fischer1991 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Tja was soll man sagen? Vor noch nicht all zu langer Zeit hatte ich das i-net bekommen. Ich Fische meistens auf Friedfische dadurch brauch ich auch immer Würmer . Ich gab unter google wurmzucht ein und kam ins AB. Von mir auch eine krone!!!

___________________

Dank sei denn Würmern


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

...auch noch ne Krone, aber nur noch Platz 13  (meiste Votes)

Platz 1 bei meiste Punkte :vik:

Chris


----------



## Mendener (16. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Krone :m ... Platz7


----------



## Karsten01 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Wir können ja demnächst ne Angelarmee aufstellen...und dann besorgen wir es den _Gegnern_ mal richtig!!! |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spaß beim blabla



Siehst Du Achim,genau das meinte ich damit,ernstgemeinte Meinungen werden ins Lächerliche gezogen.Schönen Dank,daß Du mir da recht gibst#6
Das Blabla wird mir natürlich weiterhin viel Spaß bringen!:vik:

Ich wünsch Dir ein dickes Petri!


----------



## andre23 (16. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

...na ´ne krone hab ich auch noch fuer´s AB ueber....


----------



## hippos (16. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

noch ne Krone


----------



## esox_105 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... ich hab dem ganzen auch noch mal die Krone aufgesetzt ...  :m


----------



## Mendener (17. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

... ich auch :vik: ...


----------



## FelixSch (17. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Auch gerade eben noch mal nen Krönschen hinterlassen!


----------



## Fishing (17. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Hallo zusammen,

hab' auch gerade geKront. :vik:

Bestimmt wird das "Kronen" zum nebenanglerischen Hobby  :q

Bis die Tage ...


----------



## Patrick S. (18. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Und ich möchte auch mal nicht so sein, deswegen verteile ich einfach nochmal eine Krone fürs AB...aber immer noch Platz 7.


----------



## oldman (20. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

Ein Petri Heil an alle Anglerboardfans !

Jeder Tag ist ein Angelboardtag ;auch wenn kein Fangtag !
Angelboard eines der besten Seiten für Angler und solche,
die es werden wollen im www.
Deshalb Krone ist nicht ohne.

MfG oldman:m

P.S.Macht weiter so !!!


----------



## Patrick S. (21. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



oldman schrieb:


> Ein Petri Heil an alle Anglerboardfans !
> 
> Jeder Tag ist ein Angelboardtag ;auch wenn kein Fangtag !
> Angelboard eines der besten Seiten für Angler und solche,
> ...



|good:|good:|good: mehr kann man dazu nicht schreiben, deshalb auch von mir eine Krone...:m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Derzeit rangiert das AB auf Platz 20 der 300 beliebtesten Webseiten (zumindest auf beliebtesteWebseiten.de)


 
jez auf 5


----------



## Patrick S. (25. August 2007)

*AW: Komentare zu: Anglerboard.de wurde bei...*

In der Hale of Fame stehen wir weiterhin auf Platz 7... schade das dort nur die Votings gezählt werden und nicht die Kronen oder Punkte...


----------

